# ROUTER(Gateway) + WLAN + LAN



## UlrichH (9. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,
ich hab Folgendes Problem: ich geh aktuell mit einem Rechner (XP) per WLAN über nen Router ins Internet, und würd jetzt gern mit nem zweiten Rechner (auch XP) über den ersten per Cross-Link Kabel ins Internet.

Router ..... WLAN ...... PC1 ------ LAN ----- PC2

Sowas mit ICS hab ich schon probiert, aber sobald ich des aktiviere hat die WLAN Karte zwar noch ne angezeigte Verbindung zum Router aber es Internet funkt net mehr.

Wenn ich die beiden Adapter (beide PCI) Überbrücke tritt der selbe Effekt ein.

Irgend jemand ne Idee was ich da falsch mache  bzw. wie sowas funktioniert?

mfg Ulrich


----------



## MasterJM (9. Januar 2008)

ICS ist schlecht, PC muss immer an sein, wenn der 2. PC ins Netz will etc.
Warum schließt du den 2. PC nicht an den Router an? Deutlich einfacher, deutlich komfortabler!

Ansonsten gibt es da diverse Anleitungen im Netz:
http://www.netzwerktotal.de/inetfreigabe.htm
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/windows-tutorials/156217-netzwerk-windows-ics.html


----------



## UlrichH (9. Januar 2008)

Das der PC immer an sein müsste wäre nicht so schlimm.

An en Router anschließen würd ich ihn ja gerne, aber der steht zu weit weg und lust mir noch ne WLAN Karte zu kaufen hab ich auch net wirklich.


http://www.netzwerktotal.de/inetfreigabe.htm - da war ich schon, des funktioniert net, kp. wieso.

und die andere muss ich mir erst noch genauer anschauen.

danke


----------



## TheNBP (11. Januar 2008)

Überbrücken der WLAN und LAN Karte ist meiner Meinung nach die bessere Lösung.

Wenn WLAN und Kabel-LAN überbrückt sind haben beide Schnittstellen nur noch eine gemeinsame IP Adresse.
Diese gemeinsame IP Adresse (mit Einstellungen wie Gateway/DNS) muss die selbe sein die vorher der WLAN Karte zugewiesen war.


----------

